# Which Deere To Buy



## tyancey66 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok...Whats your opinions....A Deere GT245 (350 hours) 20 HP Kawasaki, great condition or a Deere 420 (1000 hours) with a 20 HP Onan, Tractor is in excellent condition with a 60" mower deck, The GT245 has a 54" deck.

What would you choose? (both same price)


----------



## tyancey66 (Apr 27, 2011)

sorry posted in wrong forum


----------

